# Any one shoot indoor nationals in harrisburg



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

shot it yesterday and did not farewell. saw some good scores howd ya shoot and what did you think
255 6x


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

I shot horrible. 243 I think. My son faired better, 259 in cub. The cubs are shooting ymr13-14 stakes here (30 yards, orange color numbers). It is a great shoot, I just did some stupid things Friday exercising with the wife and paid for it Saturday. My own dumb mistake. New Years resolution exercise stuff. Sucks too as I have been shooting every day for a long time getting ready and then I went and screwed it up. Still had fun shooting.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

How many turkeys do they have this year. Hopefully no more than last year. I will be shooting Tuesday MSR.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

i think i shoot 3 turkeys today,and had to hang in there to shoot a 255. I think the ibo needs to do something about all these admission fees to get into this shoot and cleveland. I feel we are paying enough just to shoot the ibo part,that should get us a discount atleast. good luck to everybody who goes to the shoot


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

If you register to shoot online at keystonecountrystore.com it will get you in the door as well


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Pre-registration is closed.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

yeah,but it still cost my buddy extra money to get into shoot,i think 13 bucks.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

It was 13 to pre register what ever class you shot you covered the differance. I shot the bow hunter money which is 30 to shoot when signing in it cost me 17


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Always has. Do you want to go to the show for nothing?


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

So......has anyone else shot at Harrisburg on here. How was it? Anyone happen to see how the practice range is this year?


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

New to AT, new to 3d, pretty new to archery and hunting with a bow in general. Gonna make Harrisburg my first organized shoot and just do it for fun. Can't wait till friday, been practicing like crazy. wish me luck.


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

xringbob said:


> It was 13 to pre register what ever class you shot you covered the difference. I shot the bow hunter money which is 30 to shoot when signing in it cost me 17


Preregistered the kid (cub) and I and we both still paid full price. Are you sure you only paid $17? It cost us $95 at the table plus the $26 I put down to preregister both of us for a total of $121. IBO cub $30, IBO HC $30, PA 3-D cub $5 and PA 3-D HC money $30. I handed in $100 and got $5 back. Plus the flyer says the preregister only saves your spot on the line, entry fees are seperate. 


Sean, good luck. 

3 turkeys, one facing, one sideways, and one facing away. Luckly #1 is no longer a turkey, it is a bear. The facing turkey is a lot of fun.

Practice range is the same as last year. 

It is a good shoot, tough but a lot of fun.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

I can be wrong but I thought I only gave 17. How you score for the hc money did you make next sunday. Sean you will have a blast its alway a tough shoot but fun


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

Bobby, you shot good man! I'm right there just a point behind you! with 13 11rings.. But I'm just doing the ibo thing, i'm not driving back up this weekend!
But good luck to you!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

ttt .....that's it......there was a lot more posts on this shoot last year.....I had a lot of fun last year I am pumped.....can't wait til Saturday


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's a tip............get your 3rd axis set!!!!!Ha ha. I shot MBO, man what a work out! Hope you're ready for some steps. A great shoot, lots of fun. Something to be said though for the "secure" area for equipment though. I checked my equipment when I got there, came back about an hour later, several bags that were checked after me, setting there all alone, unguarded. Should have been 2 people there, in case 1 person needed a break, or as the man that was there needed, some popcorn. Only one person there when I got there, one person when I left. All I'm saying to whoever goes, be careful. Peace.


----------



## njlaker (Jun 10, 2008)

shooting tomorrow in mbo


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I shot it sunday in the mbo class and i think that it gets harder each yr i go alot of low scores this yr according to the guys running the shoot ,the 3 of us that went we all made the shootoff on Saturday eve.The new Mckenzie Ibex at the top is tuff to see i know that.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## aabowhunter (Mar 15, 2010)

Shot a 277 with a miss. 10 11's made up for the miss, but those turkeys are a b***h. This was my first time shooting it and had lots of fun.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

What class


----------



## aabowhunter (Mar 15, 2010)

Hunter Class


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

1ryanman said:


> I shot it sunday in the mbo class and i think that it gets harder each yr i go alot of low scores this yr according to the guys running the shoot ,the 3 of us that went we all made the shootoff on Saturday eve.The new Mckenzie Ibex at the top is tuff to see i know that.


Double check your shootoff time. I thought all were on Sunday.


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

i shot the open class pa bow hunters challange cost me $30 to shoot i shot 16 11s and ended up with a 305. shot a 5 on the dag on turkey facing away, i hate that target.....made the shootoff for saturday at 4:30 will be fun....


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

what is the high score that has been shot up there. any class


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

LeadSled1, NOPE THE SHOOTOFF FOR MSR,MCBH ARE AT 2PM ON SATURDAY AND MBO AND MONEY CLASSES ARE SATURDAY AT 4:30


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

ithoyts said:


> i shot the open class pa bow hunters challange cost me $30 to shoot i shot 16 11s and ended up with a 305. Shot a 5 on the dag on turkey facing away, i hate that target.....made the shootoff for saturday at 4:30 will be fun....


when did you shot that score was it monday if so you shot with the guy i came with


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I have heard that there was a 307 in money class on monday


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

I shot a 317 in hc money


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

xringbob said:


> I shot a 317 in hc money


GOOD SHOOTING:thumbs_up


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Shooting HC tomorrow. Thanks for the well wishes above. 12:20 or :30, forget the exact time. It doesn't matter, I'll be there as soon as they let me in the building. Hope I don't freak out too much and bust up a bunch of arrows. What happens if you blast one into a seat, you buy a seat?


----------



## hotlefty (Sep 5, 2006)

shot it Monday! looking to see if there is any pics of the qualifing boards anyone?? thanks


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

hotlefty said:


> shot it Monday! looking to see if there is any pics of the qualifing boards anyone?? thanks


Gus, get on facebook man. We got a bunch of pictures on there.. None of the score board though..


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

i shot on saturday, and im shooting HC tomorrow aswell..


----------



## hotlefty (Sep 5, 2006)

dont have facebook cracker put some pics on here!!


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

hotlefty said:


> dont have facebook cracker put some pics on here!!


I'll get some up tomorrow mid day..


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

ithoyts, what time did you shoot on Saturday? I shot the 5pm line, had my son shooting with me (blond haired kid). 


Bart, throw some pics up. Tom (headhunter) went up yesterday and put down a 303. I'll hit you up on FB. I could see it being nice if Keystone kept a web page with the top scores of the day on it. That would be a nice to have.


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

LeadSled1 said:


> ithoyts, what time did you shoot on Saturday? I shot the 5pm line, had my son shooting with me (blond haired kid).
> 
> 
> Bart, throw some pics up. Tom (headhunter) went up yesterday and put down a 303. I'll hit you up on FB. I could see it being nice if Keystone kept a web page with the top scores of the day on it. That would be a nice to have.



The pics I have are just of a few of us shooting and WBOC following us around with a camera... don't have the scores yet... I just talked to a vendor there
to look at what the high HC score is for just the IBO shoot and they don't even have that?


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats odd. I hit you on the FB to your regular account. Should I go to xfire too?


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

http://facebook.com/XFireStrings Jesse, I sent you a friend request on the XFire page.... thanks and good luck to you guys this weekend!


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

Bring your A game Sunday cause your A- wont cut it. See you all there


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

What the heck Bob, ain't you tired of whoopin on us mortal folks. 317 is pretty dang solid.


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

Looks like HotLefty won the MBR Trophy class! Far right.. Congrats Gus! shooting XFire strings on a bowtech!


----------



## hotlefty (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

hotlefty said:


> thanks!


Hopefully my 6 up held up for something in the IBO HC and we both can celebrate!! 

I'll let you know closer to the day, and I'll post it here also, but there will be a big shoot in DE in april in Seaford!!


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

well i took 4th place open class money on saturday and took 2nd on sunday in HC money. not a bad weekend made some money....


----------



## jordabr (Nov 18, 2009)

Why can't I find any youtube videos on these 3d tournaments? I see a lot of videos about the world cup and what not, but what about national 3d? Aren't they worthy of getting some coverage?

Also, do pro's ever shoot these tourneys?


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

www.outdoorsdelmarva.com Look at all the episodes #68 This was filmed on 
monday during the shoot... They followed 2 of us around for 5 targets.....


----------



## jordabr (Nov 18, 2009)

tuckcut said:


> www.outdoorsdelmarva.com Look at all the episodes #68 This was filmed on
> monday during the shoot... They followed 2 of us around for 5 targets.....


Thanks. It's very difficult to find the footage from various tourneys. I'll start asking around here more often!


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

This footage will be updated tomorrow.. They said on facebook that there was a glitch and all of the footage didn't get online..


----------

